# Fawn youngsters rampage eating everything in sight!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These flaming cuties seem to be furry little eating machines. I have to be careful to wipe my hands or my fingies will become mousie snacks. They really love scrambled egg, more so than any other meeces to whom I've fed it. They are four weeks old now.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Oooo :shock: I love fawns  Are a couple of them satins, or just ridiculously nice shiny coats?


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Very nice, moustress


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!

maddeh: Three of them are indeed satin.


----------

